# Some articles regarding beta glucans



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

After the last shrimp meet, I said I'd do some research online regarding the role of beta glucans for supporting the immune system in shrimp. There is a lot of info out there, much of it for humans, and a fair bit of it regarding aquaculture in general, as well in crustaceans. It's easier to read them yourself. It would be quite difficult for me to try to pick out just the most relevant bits of information. One link is to the ingredient list for a specific supplement product, which I assume can be ordered, though I have not checked to see if it's available locally. So if you are interested in this subject, check these links and read for yourself.

http://www.bulkfoods.com/yeast.htm general info on beta glucans for humans

http://www.livestrong.com/article/148030-about-beta-glucan/ similar, same site, some different info

http://www.livestrong.com/article/477975-solaray-beta-glucan-200mg-ingredient-list/ this is the product ingredient list for Solaray brand supplement, only one I could find that listed it's ingredients

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/5467-Beta-glucan-for-shrimps-health , from Shrimp Now forum, very interesting, not very long

http://www.vitaminsinamerica.com/news/beta1-3.htm article.. this one is also for humans, but interesting.

http://aquafind.com/articles/Beta-glucans-in-Aquaculture.php ... this is written for aquaculture, cites various uses in various species.. not too long of an article

It appears that beta glucans can indeed help reduce mortality in shrimp, especially from infections, so it may well be useful to include a beta glucan product in their diet.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I ordered some Mosura Tonic Pro. I dont have many shrimp deaths but this will for sure give me piece of mind when my BKK comes in


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> I ordered some Mosura Tonic Pro. I dont have many shrimp deaths but this will for sure give me piece of mind when my BKK comes in


Mind if I ask where you're getting BKKs from?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam from ai is gonna order me one this week or next


----------

